# Inverted/split nipple



## LoubieLou73 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm planning to breastfeed my baby but one of my nipples is split.  It's not sore or anything - it's been like this for as long as I can remember with no problems.  I wondered whether it would be an issue with breastfeeding and if there's anything I can do about it?  

Thanks

L


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi LoubieLou

Without seeing it is dificult to comment. Is it split or inverted? If inverted there is a device that can be used to bring the nipple out called a nipplette.

If split it will probably be ok dependant on where the split is and whether baby can still suck on the breast effectively. If a small split then it shouldnt be an issue. It may mean you get sore nipples easier as your nipple would not sit in babies mouth in the normal way.

What I would advise is that you see if your trust has an infant feeding advisor or a breastfeedfing group that you could attend and discuss your concern and she would then be able to see it and advise you accordingly.

If not there are a few national organisations which would be able to give you more specialised advice.
La Leche League http://www.laleche.org.uk/pages/about/helpline.htm
Asociation of Breast Feeding Mothers http://abm.me.uk/breastfeeding-support-options 
and 
NCT http://www.nct.org.uk/professional/breastfeeding-services

Hope that helps.

Kaz xxxx


----------



## LoubieLou73 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Kaz,  I don't think it's inverted - only split a little bit.  Thanks for the links though, will look into those x


----------

